
Euro Parliament has voted in favour of a universal charger for mobile devices - swat535
https://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/press-room/20200128IPR71205/parliament-wants-binding-rules-on-common-chargers-to-be-tabled-by-summer
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204174),
which is currently on the front page.

